# might get bigger tank



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey i was going to get rid of my 20g and go for a 24inch high tank, its rare to see at local pet shop i mean they do alot of 3 foot long tanks but when u calculate it, its just over 30g more most of them. i heard u can get a 48x24x24 tank which like 100g that be ace in my room  could put that in corner going across floor. 56g is doing well lol not gone through floor yet. im even having dreams of getting larger tank. its mad lol but i guess many who love the hobbie upgrade oftern yea.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I started with a 10g, moved up to a 33g, then a 46g bowfront, then a second 46g bowfront. now I have a 90g, and the next step will be triple digits. I want my next tank to be 200g +. A 96"x30"x24" 240g would be ideal.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

i nearly forgot do u fill your tank right to the top or leave water line showing? not sure it matters really if u fill it right up so no water line shows.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

i kept thinking the other day when u have a bath thats gota be like 75g and u never go through floor while in the bath lol its like im tempted to try something bigger than my 56g.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I was real happy when i upgraded my 55 to a 77 but it's just not enough! wish i went right up to a 90. I get that 20-gallon-itis and just want to go bigger!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I fill mine as close to the top as I can so I don't see the water line.

And a bathtub floor is designed for the extra weight of the tub. That being said, I have my 90 on an upper floor and have no issues with it at all. I had my 2 x 46's stacked on top of each other on the second floor and never had an issue there either.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ive got a 72 bowfront, a 55 and a 90g all in the same room on the upper floor of my house, and i plan on upgrading the 90 to a 120 once i find the tank i want


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

48' x 24' x 24' is a 120 gallon tank and weights about 1400 pounds. I personally had one on my concrete slab and would NEVER of put it upstairs. That is a lot of weight. I had a flood of 30 gallons upstairs which did enough damage. I couldn't imagine 120 gallons of water on my floor!


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah... 100g, i wouldnt put upstairs. Thats why i went with a 75g, coming from a 25g, LOL


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Ive got a 180 and a 72 side by side upstairs in an older house with zero structural mods and I haven't even been close to having a problem. Depends on the house I guess.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Illbuyourcatfish said:


> Ive got a 180 and a 72 side by side upstairs in an older house with zero structural mods and I haven't even been close to having a problem. Depends on the house I guess.


ive worked on alot of houses in the last few years and id trust an older house before i trust a new house


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

With a larger setup comes new equipment or old,a sturdy and well constructed stand, and a bit more maintaince(water changes,vacuum).Looking at food costs,decor(sand/gravel/driftwood) and stock (fish/corals etc) are a few others.Iam currently in the same process,so thinking and planning out every little detail throughly is a must.Saves you any headaches or surprises down the line.Have fun with your new project, and post some pics when your done.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

monkE said:


> I was real happy when i upgraded my 55 to a 77 but it's just not enough! wish i went right up to a 90. I get that 20-gallon-itis and just want to go bigger!


Don't worry, going right up to 90 wouldn't have helped, it's kind of a progressive thing... I went from a 33 up to 160, and I now that it's fully stocked I find myself wishing it was bigger and looking enviously at people with the 400+ gallon tanks 

There's gotta be an acronym like MTS to describe this phenomenon! BTS = Bigger Tank Syndrome? GTS = Growing Tank Syndrome? Or maybe it's more like the opposite, and should be called Small Tank Syndrome since you always want a few more gallons...


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

i bought a 65 gallon in january...i wish i went at least 100 lol. i started with a 29 5 years ago.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

you're always going to want a larger tank.... I've had my 130 for a couple months now and I'm already thinking of a larger one.... and I don't ever sell tanks, my sig is proof....


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

I went 20g glass (3 months), 90g acrylic (~1-2 years), and have stayed at 150g for the last few years. I'm more than happy with 5'x2'x2' as there are a TON of things you can do with that much space. I have a 77g acrylic with a few minor scratches that's been sitting behind my computer ever since I bought the 150g the exact same day.

150g+ seems like a decent sized tank for more medium sized fish. Arowanas and the like should really have 10,000g+ tanks. My tank currently holds a 4" FF (S. Prochilodus) and 7 corydoras with filtration good to about 10x the tank size.

I say go for a 125+ 5' tank with 1 or 2 FX5's and a Fluval underwater stage 3 or 4 for extra movement in still waters.


----------

